# The George Zimmerman Trial



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The trial of George Zimmerman is about to begin in early June. People often ask how one can know when SHTF...this trial and the ultimate outcome could be an event that could create a localized, or larger scale, adverse reaction, leading to civil disturbances, and even riots and racial violence, if it is perceived that justice has not been served.

It will be a long hot summer in Florida anyway; but this trial could add some additional drama that could cause social unrest, or worse. 

This is one of those events that the media will wind people up into a frenzy, so a smart prepper will pay attention to the trial, given the past history of riots being triggered in similar cases.

Personally, I think Zimmerman may be convicted, since he pursued Trayvon Martin and essentially caused the confrontation to escalate. But all the evidence is not in, and he could be acquitted. With the mass media spin on this case (remember Obama saying Trayvon could be his son - WTF was that?!) and the appointment of a "special" Federal prosecutor to the case.... 

Anyway, as this unfolds, things could get kinda dicey, to put it mildly. Might want to stay tuned in on developments and the verdict....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll be watching, . . . listening, . . . and hoping for justice, . . . 

Whatever happens after that, . . . we'll just have to deal with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If Zimmerman had used OC or stun gun before firearm he would be in a better position today. Plan accordingly.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Zimmerman is alive and Martin is dead. Zimmerman is gettin' railroaded but I still think he will be aquited because of the information released about Martin's past, especially the recent photos of Martin with pistol and using drugs.

That said, I predict that after he is acquited in state court he will be charged in federal court with some sort of bogus civil rights violation.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I only saw the tag line on the FOX news channel the judge ruled his defense cant even tell a jury much of treyvons troubled past. I thought that was very sad for Zimmer as it showed the kids propensity for violence. It made me think that Zimmer is headed to prison. The fix is in, but you never know for maybe a jury figures it out. 

Had Zimmers case been dismissed say 24/48 hours after obama lost in a questionable (ala Florida) election last Nov I could see violent uprisings. Now I have my doubts its a prob.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonder why they always show the 14 year old Treyvon picture and not this recent picture of him at age 17 years.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Dang that's really him? I thought it was Mike Tyson.



hayden said:


> View attachment 2032
> Wonder why they always show the 14 year old Treyvon picture and not this recent picture of him at age 17 years.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

That picture was emailed to me from a friend. I should have checked I guess. I will check it out and remove if it is not him.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There are pictures of Treyvon Martin which show him to be a fairly menacing person - including one recently released from his phone of a man holding a Glock - they aren't sure if that is him or if he took the picture of a friend with the Glock but excluding that and other information from Zimmermans' defense is wrong to me. A person should be free to propel any defense they want in America so long as its not untrue. As far as I know its true TM was suspended from school, its true that he dealt some drugs and its true that he hung with a gang - to my knowledge none of which Zimmerman can use - very sad.

BTW I don't think that image is of young man obama could call his son? (just kidding) even if its not I wouldn't remove it - its what you were told and were on a forum if its not real it doesn't really matter.



hayden said:


> That picture was emailed to me from a friend. I should have checked I guess. I will check it out and remove if it is not him.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

Not that I'm trying to stir the pot and swirl the soup over the rim and all over the stove, but I've said it all along and this is my personal opinion so let's keep the flaming to a minimum. I'm not taking sides here because the whole sad sorry mess is a result of TWO people and the mistakes that they BOTH made and you see the result.
Simply put, Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman were and are respectively a couple of grade-A, certifiable, DUMBASSES!!!!! Plain and simple!
Trayvon was a mouth-flappin butchy-badass wannabe gangster who jumped bad with the wrong gun-totin wannabe-cop neighborhood watch dumbass!
George had no business playing cop and trying to "patrol" the neighborhood and decide who belongs there and who doesn't, but stupid people do what stupid people do and when two stupid people clash, stupid things happen. But the liberal media is gonna short-stroke this whole mess and work people into a frenzy over something they know nothing about. It amazed me how the news media here in California portrayed Trayvon as an innocent child who was stalked and murdered in cold blood as he went out for a bag of Skittles and a Coke. The news here showed a street-interview clip at a protest of a black woman talking about Trayvon and how innocent he was like she knew him personally. This illustrated something I've seen countless times before, "The voice of ignorance always speaks the loudest.". Guess what Lady, YOU WEREN'T THERE! If Trayvon was so sweet and innocent, why did he engage George physically in the altercation that resulted in his being shot. If George had the authority to effect armed patrol and secure the neighborhood, why is he sitting in jail awaiting trial for murder? The liberal media will tell stories of racism and make everyone gullable believe ethnicity had something to do with it when it was nothing more than stupidity on both sides of the confrontation. I wasn't there either, but common sense gives me a pretty good idea what happened and no matter how you spin it, the truth is going to be clouded by speculation and ethnic tension thanks to the media. If they riot after the verdict, we have the media to thank for it!
NEVER ATTRIBUTE TO MALICE (or racism) WHAT CAN ADEQUATELY BE EXPLAINED BY STUPIDITY!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Redbeard on this one... The only color that has anything to do with this case is the gray matter that both parties seemed to be lacking between their ears.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

X 2

Got my "case" jumped on the day after the shooting when I stated that at minimum, Zimmerman, carrying a gun while on neighborhood watch and not following the directions of the dispatcher, should have been charged with criminal stupidity at minimum.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I don't understand why the judge wont allow any of Trayvon Martin's past history in. While Zimmerman couldn't have known these things giving him reason to persue him, it builds character in the attack part of his defense. Unfortunately I think he will be convicted _if_ none of that history is included, his error was getting out of his vehicle to pursue Martin even when the police dispatch said not to confront him.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is so many rumors and misinformation on this high profile case, I don't know whats the truth and what isn't. I only hope this, that if he is guilty he is found so, if he is not guilty he is let go. I am afraid with cases like this one. it may not be the case. 
I still think the system caved in and found O.J. Simpson not guilty to avoid riots in Calf. My fear is that Zimerman might be found guilty for the same reason.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have my eye on this one. I think it will lead to social unrest either way it turns out. Look at the lakers... they win theres a riot, they loose theres a riot. i dont think they will convict him. "because at the time the trigger was pulled he feared for his life". this will be an interesting one. i think they should show the kid for what he is... menacing and quite possibly a dangerous kid.

in fl i dont know what they are telling people what the neighborhood watch should be doing.. observe and report only


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd say batten down the hatches this dog and pony show is gonna get ugly.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I'd say batten down the hatches this dog and pony show is gonna get ugly.


Can you say Watts. May plan on loading up the RV, Truck and trailers and heading out of town when this goes to the jury.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Not much to worry about unless you like in a majority Black urban area. When Watts and Miami burned it didn't affect me at all.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As I recall events stated he was already out of the car when the dispatcher told him not to follow him, and he said to the police he wasn't trying to follow him he was trying to get an address for them. Only he knows if this was true.



KillSwitch said:


> I don't understand why the judge wont allow any of Trayvon Martin's past history in. While Zimmerman couldn't have known these things giving him reason to persue him, it builds character in the attack part of his defense. Unfortunately I think he will be convicted _if_ none of that history is included, his error was getting out of his vehicle to pursue Martin even when the police dispatch said not to confront him.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

Whichever way it goes, the liberal media and thier mis-information, slanting, spinning, or whatever you call it is going to incite anger, and public outcry for justice. The less-intelligent of the population will be ready to make thier feelings known in the most damaging and costly way they can. That's how the upper class maintains the seperation between the classes and keeps the smokescreen up and thick while they keep right on screwing the middle and lower class. It's business as usual.
The saddest part is had it been a black on black, white on white, hispanic on hispanic etc. incident, the news media wouldn't have given it a second look and there would be no fuel for the fire that supplies the liberal poop-scented smokescreen!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

hayden said:


> That picture was emailed to me from a friend. I should have checked I guess. I will check it out and remove if it is not him.


This photo is of a rapper named "GAME". This is according to Snopes and my 14 year old who walked up while I was looking at the picture and said "Hey, that's Game." So yes, it should be removed. Martin is a scrawny little shit. Though an absolute turd and gangsta' wanna-be. I have my opinions of the shooting and to sum it up, Zimmerman should not be on trial. Were his actions stupid? Yes. Was it illegal for him to follow someone he deemed suspicious? Absolutely not. Did he have a right to shoot after being attacked (unprovoked-following is not provocation), taken to the ground and struck with fists and his head bounced off the sidewalk? Absolutely. Consensus in my department; It was dumb, but Zimmerman should be acquitted.

What I find troubling during this entire process is the judges obvious bias in favor of the prosecution. Her rulings are continuously in favor of the prosecution, while tossing the defense an occassional table scrap. "Yes, you can admit evidence that Zimmerman applied to be a cop and didn't make it. Yes you can use his transcripts from college, yes you can admit that he called the cops 29 times to report suspicious activity. But NO, you can not tell the jury of the deceased's criminal record, school discipline record or anything else that would show what he was really like, except for the baby faced picture of him when he was 14." Really?

And the latest; How do you rule that voice analysis experts cannot testify on who is heard screaming in the background of the 911 tape, because they scientifically can't actually tell who it is, then allow this kids mother and sister to get on the stand and say "Yep, that's my son screaming. Yep, that's my brother screaming." The whole thing stinks.


----------



## JanerichoC18 (Jul 4, 2013)

To me what is most upsetting about this case is that we're talking about it. People get shot every day, crap like this happens every day, but this somehow turned into national news and became a race war. Not to mention no one can decide if its a white/black clash or a Hispanic/black clash. To me this whole trial embodies all that is wrong in America and makes me want to leave the Tampa area much, much sooner than I already plan. This whole trial is embarrassing for humanity.


----------



## ARCS (May 5, 2012)

I'll apologize in advance for messing up Trayvon's name. I got in front of the camera and somehow I started using the name of a former troop of mine when I was active duty military. Go figure...too much on my mind and my ADD takes over! haha! Anyhow here is my thoughts on the Zimmerman case...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been following it very close. In the class I'm teaching it's our current news topic daily. That case should have been dismissed by the judge Friday and her unwillingness to take that into consideration over the weekend shows her enormous bias in this case. Shame on her. She should be impeached.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

On the other hand, she has already handwrapped an appeal if the verdict is guilty.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Judges in Florida are elected. She had nothing to gain and everything to lose by not letting it go to the jury.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> On the other hand, she has already handwrapped an appeal if the verdict is guilty.


Perhaps it's planned that way thinking if they convict Z now the will avoid the riots(I think their wrong) Then overturn the verdict on appeal when passions are cooled and attention focused elsewhere.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I can see no way that the Jury can return a verdict on Zimmerman of 2nd degree. The state simply didn't present the evidence to support the charge. I don't think Zimmerman's credibility is 100%, but the self defense aspect of the case seems to be pretty straight forward.


----------



## MissWashington (Aug 5, 2013)

That's not him, it's some rapper named the Game....


----------

